# What Do the Numbers Under the "roomette" Icon Mean?



## Bob Somers (Sep 12, 2019)

If I start setting up a trip on the Amtrak webpage, I see an icon for the "roomette". Right under that Icon there is a number which is usually "1" or "2". There is a minus sign to the left of that number and a plus sign to the right of that number. Sometimes, but not always, hitting the minus sign will decrease that number and hitting the plus sign will increase that number.

What does that number mean? I see no explanation shown for it on the Amtrak webpage for setting up trips.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 12, 2019)

I’m guessing you’re booking 2 people. If so, you’re being given the option to buy 1 room to share or 2 separate rooms.


----------



## greatwestern (Sep 12, 2019)

That number is indeed to define the number of rooms required - if you are only booking for 1 person you cannot change the number to 2 (or more) which is quite logical.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 12, 2019)

Since we often take two roomettes since it is difficult for either of us to climb up and since two roomettes are generally cheaper (and more available) than a bedroom, we use that button a lot.


----------

